# Party for Western PA'ers



## Julie (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok, this is it, sorry for it being short notice but if it isn't now it just won't happen.

Wine party at my house this coming Saturday, November 26th. DjSteve and FFemt128 are coming.

I'lll be serving Pulled Pork sammies and some appetizers, bring a side dish and wine you would like to share and trade.

Post up if you can make it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 20, 2011)

Put me down for two and a case of wine.


----------



## PCharles (Nov 20, 2011)

*Best Regards*

Julie, 

How kind of you to open your home. I only wish I could join you all. 

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## Arne (Nov 21, 2011)

Wish it was closer. Sounds like a great time. Be fun to actually see and talk with a few of the folks on here. Have aball and drive safely everybody. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Nov 21, 2011)

Paul, I had a party last year and called it the Stranger Danger party other than Dan and Steve, and we only had just met a couple of months prior to this, I didn't know the rest of the members who came. We had a blast


Arne, thanks and it is nice to be able to met of lunch or a small party with members on here.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2011)

Julie, sounds like fun. Have a great time. Check your date in your posting, I think you meant 26th of November.

Steve (Shoebiedoo) and I are looking forward the the Ohio-PA-WV rendezvous at L'Uva Bella in the Spring.


----------



## Julie (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Julie, sounds like fun. Have a great time. Check your date in your posting, I think you meant 26th of November.
> 
> Steve (Shoebiedoo) and I are looking forward the the Ohio-PA-WV rendezvous at L'Uva Bella in the Spring.



Thanks Rocky, yes that is what I meant


----------



## almargita (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Julie:

Finally able to confirm that Saturday was open!! Yea!!  We will be able to attend the get-together. Debating between Crockpot of Fancy Baked Beans or Buffalo Chicken Dip?? Don't want to duplicate anyone elses plans..... Any suggestions on which you would prefer......... Will be bringing a assorted case of Wines to trade also. PM me with directions, time & any other info..... 

Al


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm making meatballs and buns for sandwiches. 

Al we'll see maybe you can follow us.


----------



## Julie (Nov 22, 2011)

How about let's start between 2 and 3 to whenever? If you come earlier than that, fine I'll just put you to work.

Here is the menu so far:

Pulled pork sammies
Meatball sammies
Al's specialty baked beans or buffalo chicken dip
I will, also, make crab stuffed mushrooms and bacon wrapped chinese chestnuts and whatever else i have in the freezer

Doug where in the he11 are you?, you coming or not?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll add some kind of dessert too. See you about 2


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 23, 2011)

Julie said:


> How about let's start between 2 and 3 to whenever? If you come earlier than that, fine I'll just put you to work.
> 
> Here is the menu so far:
> 
> ...



We're tentative. I mentioned it to Olesia. Just have to make sure nothing comes. My eldest daughter woke up sick to her stomach this am, and I can see that traveleling to the youngest one. Apparently oldest got something at the daycare the little one goes to because 3 worker are out with the same thing.


----------



## Flem (Nov 23, 2011)

As I told you before, we can't make it to this one. We'll be sure to catch you on the next one. Have a great, safe time. Mike and Barbra


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 23, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Apparently oldest got something at the daycare the little one goes to because 3 worker are out with the same thing.



Keep that crap away from us. 

When I worked at a daycare I washed my hands about twenty times a day. Everybody wanted to high 5 ya.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 25, 2011)

Probably won't be making it. MIL will be here this morning sometime for the weekend. She can't be left alone. I'll catch you guys at the next luncheon or whenever.


----------



## Julie (Nov 25, 2011)

Doug, sorry to hear this but understand completely. 

Al, did you get my pm with address and cell? 

Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2011)

I sure am going to miss you guys. Hey if any of you need bottles over the winter just contact me and I'll let you know If I can help you out.


----------



## Julie (Nov 25, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I sure am going to miss you guys. Hey if any of you need bottles over the winter just contact me and I'll let you know If I can help you out.



I am REALLY going to miss you not being here. I'm ready for a Sunday Brunch at Iron Bridge sometime, would you be able to make sometime in the next month or maybe right after Christmas?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2011)

That sounds good. After the holidays would probably be best.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2011)

Knock it off Wade before you even say it! We already did get a room, the wine room. Yes, I was chasing Julie all over as she was trying to stash bottles. And if you ever saw her husband you would see why all I could say was "would you like carry out"?


----------



## Julie (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds good, there is also, Jimmy the Greek in New Castle, I would love to try this place out, you can bring your own wine and I hear the food is fantastic and huge. We might need to keep this in mind for the summer months


----------



## almargita (Nov 25, 2011)

Julie:

Have your info & phone number, will plug it into my GPS when we get home later tonight. Baby sitting at my daughters...... Planning to leave home after 1:00... Takes about an hour guessing......

Al


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 26, 2011)

I guess this IS the day - enjoy.


----------



## almargita (Nov 27, 2011)

Julie & Mike:

Thanks for your hospitality in hosting the get-together yesterday, Food & wines were great as well as the consversation & bs session later in the evening...... Enjoyed talking to Mike about his turkey hunting & jerky & sausage making. Thanks to Steve for giving a demo on using the PH meter also.....

Al & Helen


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes we had fun. Extremely nice for Julie and Mike to open up their homes. Loved the turkeys!

Too bad more couldn't make it but I did bring home a case of wine. Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Yes we had fun. Extremely nice for Julie and Mike to open up their homes. Loved the turkeys!



Not very nice to call them TURKEYS after they opened their house up to you.


----------



## almargita (Nov 27, 2011)

Only Dan would think of this.............

Al


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 27, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Not very nice to call them TURKEYS after they opened their house up to you.



Yea and their feathers were all up too.


----------



## Julie (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh Dan, only you would come up with that. And Steve you are right their feathers were all up,


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2011)

So Steve ruffled your feathers?


----------



## Julie (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh Dan you can't ask quesitons that went on here, you know how it goes, what goes on at the party stays at the party,


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bummed we had to miss it. MIL was over for the weekend since SIL went to see her inlaws in Cleveland. I ended up working 14 hours on Saturday so even if MIL wasn't available, I likely would not have been able to make it. Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------

